# DIAGNOSIS HELP! Red gills; no ammonia



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

I think my betta, Jade, is sick but I'm not sure how to diagnose her. I don't know what information you guys need to help me figure this out so I'll just leave everything I can think of under an according heading so that you can easily find the information you're looking for. Thank you in advance.

*SYMPTOMS*

-red gills (almost looks like broken blood vessels)
-slightly more gill movement than usual
-I first noticed these symptoms yesterday evening

*BEHAVIOR/APPEARANCE*

-very active
-eats like a pig
-not hanging at the surface
-scales are still vibrant
-no darting or scraping on objects
-no obvious fungus, parasites, or trauma

*TANK*

-cycled (a little over two weeks)
-heated (80-82 consistently)
-Fluval edge 6.6g (i don't fill it all the way up)
-no tank mates
-contains driftwood, anubias, java moss, marimo, eco-complete gravel, amethyst, and a few pure stainless steel pins used to pin down floating plants (I checked for rust and there is none). 

*WATER PARAMETERS*

-checked yesterday evening
-High Ph 7.4
-ammonia 0
-nitrites 0
-nitrates 5-10

*ROUTINE*

-2 omega one betta buffet pellets presoaked in tank water in the morning and 2 in the evening
-half of a thawed green pea instead of pellets on Saturdays
-2 gallon water change once a week
-water parameters tested once a week (BEFORE AND AFTER WATER CHANGE)
-water conditioner i usually use is API 
-IMPORTANT!!!!! the last water change I did I used my backup conditioner (Aqueon Betta Bowl plus) because I ran out of API. Could this be the cause?
-my water supply is from our privately owned well so I am assuming it's not chlorine/chloramine poisoning
-I add Flourish Iron once a week with the water change for my anubias. The amount I use is to the first thread (from the bottom) on the cap. 

*MEDICATIONS*

-I am not dosing and medications or salts
-I do have some medicines on hand as follows:
-melafix
-Methylene Blue
-Kanaplex
-Maracyn Oxy
-Maracyn Two 
-Tantora Catappa Essence (IAL)
-pure Epsom salt
-pure rock salt
-2.5g hospital tank + heater and bubbler 

*BACK STORY/EXTRA INFO*

On the 10th of February my male betta, Jasper, passed of what I believed to be dropsy. My tank wasn't cycled when he was in it, nor was I prepared with meds or an extra tank in case of an illness. Because of this, I started preparing for my next fish. On a trip to petsmart for some plants and supplies with my boyfriend, I saw Jade and fell in love with her. However, I didn't get her because my tank wasn't ready. Two days later my boyfriend showed up with her in her cold little cup at my job. Since I hadn't started to cycle my main tank she went into the tank I had purchased as a hospital tank. After Jasper had passed, I had cleaned my main tank and let it sit a little over two weeks without a fish or ammonia source. It took two weeks for my tank to cycle (with pure ammonia), and I added Jade into my main tank the day after I did the 24 hour ammonia test (and a huge water change). She has been in there for almost three weeks. She's been very active and she has grown about a half an inch already.  I really hope that someone can help me out because I am at a loss. Thank you for taking your time to read this, and once again I appreciate any feedback. <3

P.s. I attached pics


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I see what you mean! I honestly have no clue. Perhaps another does, I'll be watching. Best of luck


----------



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you, Jato. I hope someone can think of something. I've done much searching since last night and the only answers I can find are "ammonia poisoning" or "gill flukes". I don't think either of those sound right. I just hope my baby will be okay.


----------



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea? Please help.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

My first guess would have been an ammonia spike but ur levels are just fine... I want to say maybe some salt until it goes away but he really seems asymptomatic so I hesitate without knowing for sure what it is, lest we make it worse!

Red gills is typically a sign of ammonia burns.... but did you inspect the gills when purchasing this fish?


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

also from your pictures (which are very nice) it doesn't LOOK like flukes to me


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

also from your pictures (which are very nice) it doesn't LOOK like flukes to me


----------



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

Her gills were the same pale pink as the rest of her body up until yesterday evening. It's so weird right? There really are no other symptoms... First thing I did when I noticed was to check the water parameters, I thought that something went wrong with my cycle. But everything seems to be fine. She just gobbled down her two pellets. She doesn't have signs of flukes (scraping and darting). I have some AQ salt dissolving in some water, I'm about to do a partial change. I'm gonna see if that makes it any better. Also, I think I'm going to head up to petsmart tomorrow to get some triple sulfa and my regular water conditioner. I want to be ready if this turns out to be bacterial gill disease even though my tank isn't overstocked or filthy. I really don't know what else to do.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

No your tank is very pretty, I wasn't concerned about that. Plus your levels are where they should be!

+1 on being prepared, this may be a warning symptom, it may be nothing we'll see.

See if there is an activity difference with salt, if it doesn't seem to be helping much then discontinue it, we may need it later.

Hopefully someone else can help you more. Ill keep an eye out for updates


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

How long have you had her? I'm wondering if she just colored up. (My girl has similar coloration, and similar reddish "cheeks". She's always had them.)


----------



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

I've had her for 1 month. That would be a relief if that was the case.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Greenapp1es. She looks normal to me and I have a Cambodian, too. My favorite color!

My only advice would be to switch to Seachem Prime; it really is better than the others as it "locks" Ammonia and renders it safe. You use two drops per gallon. 

That's a lovely tank and she's a very pretty girl.

Oh, and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## gingerfox (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay. Thank you guys. I feel better now; I was feeling so helpless. It just looks so bloodshot and irritated. I didn't even know she was a Cambodian when I first saw her. She was almost completely cellophane. And ,Russell, I will definitely get a bottle of prime. I kinda wanted to try it out, but I get paranoid about switching to new products when it comes to my fish.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree that it looks like she's coloring up. I also think I see some darker-colored scales on her body, so she might marble on you.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Very interesting! Glad its not something else. Ive never had a cambodian so thats good to know.


----------

